# R35 LM



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Rumours going around of 30 off LM spec specials for next years Lemans, LM spec was last used on the R33 when they came 10th overall at Lemans:

GTR LM - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Anyone know anything about this?

Paul


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if they do it in the blue of the last 33lm that would be great!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm waiting for someone to say whether it's a photoshop before getting excited. Someone usually does.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

zele will be painting the last 30 in lambo orange and some carbon goodies


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Since Nissan plans to build a LM racecar for LeMans and the LM series on base of the GTR I could imagine they build a homologated road version or at least a new LM special edition.
But it has not been anounced if they will build it for the 2009 or 2010 race season.
Source: sportauto


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That looks rather nice, although it is a render, not a real picture. Wether it is official or not is another thing! I hope so


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> zele will be painting the last 30 in lambo orange and some carbon goodies


Thats when I shall pounce


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

There are alot of things that are being kept hush hush. you can really guess the real facts, but to confirm those fact or fiction would be hard to do at this point.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I have heard about RWD for a while. Weight goals.... weight , weight


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yea, its going to be RWD for sure, and weight will definatly be reduced ALOT! but there are other questions unresolved. like the trans. if its rwd will they still opt for the faster dual clutch or a traditional stick instead? 

the engine is likly to stay the same with larger turbos and in the case of the photoshop looks like larger intercooler. all internals are probably modified.

im guessing because of the extra power its not going to have a dual clutch, but we have yet to see... reducing weight making rwd can really change alot of weight... but then will the trans be rear mounted or not, because if not, then that changes the whole weight ratio of the car, it wouldnt be close to 50/50 as it is currently.

being only 30 in production would warrant a larger design change, but i dont think its going to be really huge change.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I will go out on a limb and say if they do LeMans/ALMS, it will be setup like the SuperGT GT-R, ie, transaxle with sequential gearbox, 3 pedals. 

Will the roadcar tribute be this way? Probably not. 

However... if only 30 are to be made, then this may be what I have felt to be the 3rd variant, the super limited Nismo GT-R that I have spoken about in times past. 

There were to be at least 3 variants of the R35:

base
V Spec
Nismo GT-R

If an LM spec roadcar is RWD that will be very atypical and shocking. 

As the Spec V is in all likelihood AWD, that would not be a LeMans setup. That would fulfill the anticipated Nur 24hrs and Super Taikyu track version. 

If there is an LM spec car, being only 30 made, all bets are off and I would most indeed bet the farm that the monocoque would be fraught with carbon fibre, akin to the construction of the Ferrari Enzo. It would not resemble the base model in build materials, in other words.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GTRCenter :: Uncategorized :: GT-R LM via Best Car Japanese Mag
more pics and i will update with more info i have recived too. but not yet.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone can post a 33 LM I will put that colour on a 35 if you like


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2170/2305991341_93617ec1e8.jpg
Beyond 3000: Sunday Stories: Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R LM at the Fuji Speedway


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> If anyone can post a 33 LM I will put that colour on a 35 if you like


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Tried the best I could:


----------

